
Ask HN: What are some great sites you frequent that others may not know. - denzell
I find myself visiting the same group of websites by habit, most times typing the URL unconsciously.<p>Examples HN, news websites, reddit.<p>I&#x27;m looking to expand my range and learn new things.<p>What are some websites you visit that others may not come across often that you find useful?
======
natdempk
I think [http://www.ribbonfarm.com/](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/) and
[http://slatestarcodex.com/](http://slatestarcodex.com/) are sites that are
fairly well know among this crowd, but have consistently thought provoking
content. If you enjoy meta-thinking or reading about complex societal
dynamics, you're in for a treat.

------
kayman
I know it's not a secret site, but my reading consists of paid subscriptions:
\- NY Times \- Wall Street Journal \- Hacker News for tech related news

A lot of people are against paying for news - they feel it is free elsewhere
or they can google the title of the article.

For me I noticed that reading the NYTimes and Wall Street Journal provides me
curated news with the in-depth high quality coverage I like and leaves me
feeling informed.

I avoid reddit as I find myself spending a lot of time on it, similar to
facebook.

Newsletters like [http://allthesmallthings.co/](http://allthesmallthings.co/)
is great has also given me some info on design which I find interesting.

------
lumenwrites
[https://www.artstation.com/](https://www.artstation.com/)

I've discovered it a couple of month ago, and I'm so happy I did, now I visit
it almost every morning. It has so many brilliant digital artists and
mindblowing artworks.

Even if you're not that into "art", it's so fun to just watch people doing
something with incredible level of expertise.

Just so fucking good. I can't recommend it enough.

------
brador
No ads and no silly comments - [http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com)

~~~
NetStrikeForce
I clicked on the small "a" link at the bottom of the page and the site says
I'm a spider, and to write "human" if I'm human.

Is this a way to ban site scrapers? how effective it is? (I'm assuming the
site is yours - ignore me if it's not).

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
I find Atlas obscura.com to be one fascinating sites.

It's a travel guide for the obscure treated in a way that is respectful and
not treated as guide for the weird and spooky.

------
Wonnk13
[https://longform.org/](https://longform.org/) I don't visit as frequently as
I used to, but it's an excellent source of curated long form articles;
brilliant Sunday morning reading.

------
hasanzuav
I love [http://hackaday.com/](http://hackaday.com/) and
[http://makezine.com/](http://makezine.com/) and visit them often to learn
about DIY projects and making things.

